# Atlantic Nub Rolling Event



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:smoke:

Doogie466, Jam and myself hooked up with Mario (Maduro PiPs) and the man himself Sam Leccia at Atlantic cigars for the Nub Rolling Event. WE HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!! 
:whoohoo:

It was good to see Mario and Sam again and to finally hook up with Jam in person. 

Nub's were going up in flames all around us! There was only one piece of eye candy there tending bar. When she walked into the room EVERYTHING STOPPED. I'm sure you can see why. 

Mario showed us why he is known as 'PiPs' by messing with our heads with some very cool card tricks.

Sam was rolling Nubs like crazy! He made Mario a barber pole which I didn't get a pic of.  He even took a Nub Habano wrapper and covered a split MB3 for Mario which he said tasted amazing!

I will stop NUBbing your faces in the good time and just post the pics so here you go...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And some more...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And more still...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Looked like a blast! Wish i could have been there! 

Oh and Mario, the staff shirt looks pretty sweet! damn shame it didnt show up in time!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

AWESOME Pics Dozer!!! Thanks alot man.....and YES...it was a BLAST!! So much fun...I posted a second thread!!! lol....didnt know you did this one! 

Yea Deuce...the shirt is pretty sweet...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> AWESOME Pics Dozer!!! Thanks alot man.....and YES...it was a BLAST!! So much fun...I posted a second thread!!! lol....didnt know you did this one!
> 
> Yea Deuce...the shirt is pretty sweet...


Yeah I saw that... I beat you to it over on Nub Live too...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Yeah I saw that... I beat you to it over on Nub Live too...


lolololol!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

dude guys, that look like fun. I can't wait to hit up the (4!) nub events this summer in CA.

Anyone in the area has to be there. It is a blast.

BTW did you just misspell Sam's name (_Jam_), or did you give him that name because of the Ipod selection?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like it was an awesome event!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> dude guys, that look like fun. I can't wait to hit up the (4!) nub events this summer in CA.
> 
> Anyone in the area has to be there. It is a blast.
> 
> BTW did you just misspell Sam's name (_Jam_), or did you give him that name because of the Ipod selection?


Jam is another member here.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

SAM really does jam these Nub partys it was a great time and great to finally meet dozer,doogie466,Mario, Sam.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great pics--I like the person in the straw hat and the pose shots Dozer got---In the future are the Nubs going to a lager size in length----Swaeet!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like a smoking good time


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I cannot belive I forgot about this I wish one of you guys called me (jim) I am so pissed you guys looked like you had a great time Sam if you read this I'm sorry I missed you


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looked like a great time!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I cannot belive I forgot about this I wish one of you guys called me (jim) I am so pissed you guys looked like you had a great time Sam if you read this I'm sorry I missed you


Joe I thought you were suposed to be there at 4:30 to 5:00. Sorry I didn't call you. My bad:sorry: Just thought you had to work or had family issues.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Going to Danbury tonight. Get another chance to herf with Sam again.:whoohoo:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I cannot belive I forgot about this I wish one of you guys called me (jim) I am so pissed you guys looked like you had a great time Sam if you read this I'm sorry I missed you


Me Too!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Hey I met a lot of you guys briefly at the event, was a pleasure and thanks for the heads up about this forum... Wish I was able to stay longer...


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like a great time for all. I'm looking forward to our local event.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow looks like a fun time


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics! Thx. Dozer!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man Dozer those are some sweet pics!! thanks for sharing the event!! i know ive personally always wanted to see a live cigar roller...


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

I'll be at CFO tomorrow!!!

& Mario, thanks for taking care of my friend.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice. The Mini is awesome. I wouldn't mind another one.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice pics Mike, too bad I missed that one..


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

maaan i look nice in those pics!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

that's awesome... wish I could've come by for that...


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics thx


----------

